# Friedrichsthalii



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My Big Boy....

Cheers 
Ak

View attachment 195930

View attachment 195931


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That is one hell of a fish, it looks like he's bulked up some...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Greatly appreciated Joe...


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful looking fish and great shots as always. All Parachromis are about to be banned in Oz unfortunately so unlikely I will ever get to see them around much longer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes looking stunning


----------

